# Ping Georgiapeach. Teaghan



## StdPooDad

I took this about 4 years ago, but she really hasn't changed.









I took this of both the kids a few months ago.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow, they are so pretty. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Swoon....lovely spoos!


----------



## NutroGeoff

I love that running picture. Looks like she is flying.


----------

